# Tumbling Questions



## diginit (May 1, 2005)

I've got a couple of question for the experts. Thank you all for your help in the past by the way. 
   What do you think about using a rock tumbler for small bottles? Are there any rules of thumb as to size of bottle to drum? I know nothing about the correct speed, grits, or length of time in the tumbler. I've got some nice little ones that need to be polished. And some cut. Maybe some pics of various tumblers?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 1, 2005)

There is no size required for bottle to tube, as long as you have room for copper and oxide and water. I hvae a friend who uses a rock tumble for small bottles. he corks them and makes sure they are secure inside. square bottle should turn around 30 to 35 rpms, I do all mine on this speed, some run their round bottles at 70 to 80 rpms, join this group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bottletumblers/
 then you will want to go into the database, there you  will find loading insturctions.
 please ask any questions you want in this group
 rick


----------

